# Temporary suspension of operations at Canon Inc. headquarters and certain offices



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 7, 2020)

> TOKYO, April 6, 2020—The novel coronavirus (COVID-19) continues to rapidly spread throughout Tokyo and other large urban areas. Amid this situation, our highest priorities are to protect the health of our employees and their families, neighboring families and businesses, as well as customers and business partners, and to help prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus. Therefore, Canon Inc. announces that the following offices will temporarily suspend operations from Tuesday, April 7 through Friday, April 17.
> 
> *Offices to be closed*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## tron (Apr 7, 2020)

A wise move.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 8, 2020)

Entire HQ and (some? all?) R&D sites in shutdown. expect major delays for new products.


----------

